# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζω μίνι - χαμστεράκια !

## olia

Καλημέρα σε όλους από Αθήνα και Καλή Χρονιά με υγεία!!

Είχαμε χαμστερο-γεννητούρια! :Party0011: 

Αν όλα πάνε καλά (που θα πάνε!), αρχές Φεβρουαρίου τα μωρά νανο-χαμστεράκια θα μπορούν να πάνε στο νέο τους σπίτι! (γεννήθηκαν μόλις χθες, 5 Ιανουαρίου).

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, αγαπάει και θέλει να αποκτήσει ένα τοσοδούλικο χαριτωμένο ζωάκι για κατοικίδιο, ας κάνει λίγο υπομονή 3-4 εβδομάδες μέχρι να απογαλακτιστούν τα μικρά...

Για λίγες μέρες δεν πρέπει να ενοχλήσω τα μωρά και τη μανούλα τους, γι’ αυτό δε μπορώ ακόμα να τα βγάλω φωτογραφίες, αλλά υπόσχομαι να τις ποστάρω σύντομα!!  :Happy0062:

----------


## olia

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον αλλά μη μου απαντάτε σε pm.. είμαι μόλις 1 ημέρας μέλος στο forum και δυστυχώς δεν έχω δικαίωμα να στέλνω μηνύματα.  :Sign0007: 

Το mail μου είναι: *olia.soap@gmail.com*   - Όποιος θέλει, είμαι κι εκεί  :Happy:

----------


## Chopper

Τί χρειάζεται για την φροντίδα του?Εξοικειώνονται με τον άνθρωπο?Μπορώ να τα χω και στο δωμάτιο ή μυρίζουν (όπως μου χουν πεί)?  :Happy: 
Συγγνώμη για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις αλλά δέν είχα ποτέ χαμστεράκι και μου  χουν πεί διάφορα.Ήδη έχω και 2 κλουβιά και θέλω να δώ άν θα τα βγαζα  πέρα και με χαμστεράκι  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

νικολα ειναι πολυ ευκολα και φθηνα στη φροντιδα...αφου ειναι μινι μπορεις να εχει και πανω απο ενα στο ιδιο κλουβι (αν ειναι ευρυχωρο και να ειναι του ιδιου φυλου για να μην γεμισεις χαμστερ) ...

δεν μυριζει ο χωρος τους (μια φορα την εβδομαδα αλλαγμα του υποστρωματος και εισαι οκ!), αλλα το βραδυ ειναι πολυ δραστηρια και θα σε ενοχλουν μαλλον στο υπνοδωματιο. οποτε δεν ειναι οτι καλητερα να τα εχεις στο δωματιο που κοιμασε...

----------


## Chopper

Σ ευχαριστώ Άγγελε.
Μάλλον δέν θα μπορέσω τότε όσο και να θέλω γιατί άλλο χώρο εκτός του υπνοδωμάτιου δέν έχω εφόσον δέν μένω μόνος.

----------


## olia

Όπως σου τα είπε ο Άγγελος είναι Νικόλα...
Η ρόδα είναι το αγαπημένο τους "άθλημα" το βράδυ και του δίνουν και καταλαβαίνει..
Προσωπικά τα έχω στο καθιστικό οπότε δεν έχω τέτοιο θέμα.. Άλλοι που τα έχουν στο υπνοδωμάτιο ή που το έχουν συνηθίσει ή που κοιμούνται βαριά και δεν ακούνε τίποτα  :Happy:

----------


## yannis37

να τα δωσεις με προσοχή και σε μέλος του forum με αρκετα μηνυματα για να μην καταλήξουν τροφη σε πιρανχα η φιδια

----------


## xarhs

πολλυ προσοχη ολια...... και να εχει και καταλληλο κλουβι γιατι αυτα για τα καναρινια δεν κανουν βγαινουν απο τις χαραμαδες.........!!!!! επισης να προσεξεις να μην εχει το μελος του φορουμ γατα στο σπιτι....... μην κοιτας που οι δικες μας ειναι εκπαιδευμενες...!!!!!

----------


## olia

Ωχ! πιράνχας.. φίδια?
Παίζει να ζητήσουν χαμστεράκι για τέτοια περίπτωση? Θα φρικάρω!
Γιάννη, καλά που μου το είπεεεες!!

Χάρη, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.. Άλλα κλουβιά τα μεν άλλα τα δε!!
Επίσης μακριά από γάτες όπως λες.. Και πέρα από τις γάτες μας, εκπαιδευμένοι είμαστε KAI εμείς!  :Happy:

----------


## cute

αχ και εγώ θα ήθελα ένα χαμστερακι,αλλά δεν αποφασίζω να πάρω γιατί δεν ζούνε για πολύ και ξερω ότι μετα θα δεθω μαζί του και οταν απεβιωσει θα στενοχωριέμαι.τουλαχιστον τα πουλάκια  ζούνε περισσότερο..και τα χαίρεσαι για πιο πολλά χρόνια!!όμως και τα χαμστερακια είναι γλυκες :Happy:

----------


## Chopper

Πόσο ζούν?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Πόσο ζούν?


2 χρονια περιπου Νικολα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Απο οσο γνωριζω γυρω στα δυο χρονια,
αλλα υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις,που ζουν 2.5 και 3 χρονια.

----------


## Chopper

Ωωω,τοσο λίγο ε?  :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ωωω,τοσο λίγο ε?


Ναι δυστυχως......η ζωη ειναι μικρη...
Γι' αυτο,να την χαρεις μαζι του (η οποιος τα παρει.)  οσο πιο πολυ μπορεις.

----------


## olia

Ο κύκλος ζωής των χάμστερ είναι μικρός (2-3 χρόνια το πολύ 4 σε κάποια είδη), γι’ αυτό ας τους προσφέρουμε τα καλύτερα δυνατά για όσο τα έχουμε μαζί μας..
Είναι τα πιο παρεξηγημένα κατοικίδια μετά τα πουλάκια. Οι περισσότεροι νομίζουν πως δεν δένονται μαζί μας και πως είναι απλά ένα λούτρινο κουκλάκι χωρίς αισθήματα. Λάθος.. Είναι πολύ αγαπησιάρικα, δένονται με αυτόν που τα φροντίζει και τρέχει σ’ αυτόν όταν ανοίγεις το κλουβάκι του περιμένοντας να παίξουμε ή να του δώσουμε την λιχουδιά του.. Ειδικά αν το έχουμε από κουταβάκι, το δέσιμο και η οικειότητα είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερα..

Τι καλά που θα ήταν να γινόταν να εκτρέφαμε μόνο οι ιδιώτες μας χαμστεράκια και να τα δίναμε ο ένας στον άλλον χωρίς χρήματα.. (και εμπειρία μιας γέννας είναι απίστευτη!)
Θα μπορούσε έτσι να σταματήσει αυτή η απαράδεκτη μαζική εκτροφή τους με αποτέλεσμα να βρίσκονται για μήνες κάτω από άθλιες και ανθυγιεινές συνθήκες όταν φθάνουν στα pet shops και στο τέλος τα περισσότερα να δίνονται για κατεψυγμένες ή αποξηραμένες ζωοτροφές..

Τέλος πάντων, πολλά είπα και σας ζάλισα..

Όποιος θέλει να μάθει περισσότερα για τα χαμστεράκια, αυτό το link τα έχει όλα --> http://www.pets.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=57
  Το forum είναι πλέον αδρανές (δεν γνωρίζω το γιατί), αλλά γράφει μέσα η γνωστή σας από εδώ Μαρία (Niva2gr), οποία είναι πραγματικά μια κινητή εγκυκλοπαίδεια των χάμστερ!  :Happy:

----------

